# Suche Schaltschrank (ca 1000 x 1000 x 300)



## diabolo150973 (10 März 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

hat vielleicht irgendjemand einen Schaltschrank rumliegen? 
Ca. 1000 x 1000 x 300mm
Es muss kein neuer sein, sollte aber auch keine Beulen oder Löcher in den Wänden, Türen oder Decke ( im Boden ist okay) haben.

Vielen Dank,

Markus


----------



## Farinin (10 März 2008)

Hallo, Sarel bietet so etwas! Wir setzen die Thalassa Serie ein! Ist eine recht ordentliche Qualität! www.Sarel.de


----------



## Markus (10 März 2008)

Rittal AE1130

1000x760x300

kostet NEU ca. 160,00€

bei Schaltschränken ist gebraucht immer teuerer als neu...

Transport, Auschlachten, "Löcher stopfen" - das rechent sich nie...


----------



## jabba (10 März 2008)

Hallo markus,

er hat ja geschrieben



> Es muss kein neuer sein, sollte aber auch keine Beulen oder Löcher in den Wänden, Türen oder Decke ( im Boden ist okay) haben.


 
Hab allerdings selten einen Schrank gesehen der noch nicht mal einen Hauptschalter hatte.

Aber Spass beiseite.

Der Schrank 1000*1000*300 kostest ~200€ Netto bei Rittal.
Ob sich da ein alter lohnt, ist fraglich.

Aber die Transportkosten fallen gering aus, diabolo150973 wohnt zu Hause , ich auch


----------



## diabolo150973 (10 März 2008)

Ich bin's nochmal...

ich möchte das Teil für mich privat haben. Und ich hatte gehofft (tue es immer noch), dass vielleicht irgendwo bei einem Umbau oder ähnliches so ein Teil mal abfällt... Bei uns hatte ich schon lange kein Glück mehr. Da E-Schrott von Normalschrott getrennt werden muss, sind die ja dann schon meistens ausgeschlachtet. Ich wohne im Norden von HH und würde bis 100km fahren um das Teil abzuholen, wenn der Preis stimmt. Wenn nur ein Loch vom Hauptschalter drin ist, kann ich da auch mit leben. Wenn aber etliche Tasten und Lampen drin waren eher nicht... Oft ist das Bedienpult ja separat gewesen. 200 - 250€ für einen Neuen würden mir finanziell ganz schön weh tun, deswegen gebe ich die Hoffnung nicht auf...


----------



## da_kine (10 März 2008)

Ruf doch einfach mal ein paar der örtlichen Elektrofirmen an. Die haben meistens irgendwas rumstehen, dass man sich dann für eine kleine Spende in die Kaffeekasse abgreifen kann.

MFG

Markus


----------



## Drain (11 März 2008)

Farinin schrieb:


> Hallo, Sarel bietet so etwas! Wir setzen die Thalassa Serie ein! Ist eine recht ordentliche Qualität! www.Sarel.de



Ihr setzt Kunststoffgehäuse ein? Wann sind diese denen aus Metal vorzuziehen?

Grüße Drain


----------



## gravieren (11 März 2008)

Hi

Hab einen rumliegen.

Metall,  120 x 80 x 30 cm  .

Seitlich  Hauptschalter und 3 Taster.

Jeweils   links und rechts   je 2  löcher ca. 8 mm.


Zustand würde ich sagen gut.
Montageplatte mit einigen Teile auch "Innendrin"


PLZ wäre   92708.

Bei Interesse kurze Mail.


----------



## diabolo150973 (12 März 2008)

Bitte nicht aufhören mit den Vorschlägen...
Ab einer Größe von 800x800x25 ist alles in ordnung (solange es ins auto passt)

Danke!

MfG,

Markus


----------

